# FAQ - Windshield and Headlight Washer Systems



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This FAQ provides links for both the windshield and headlight washer systems. Vehicles that are fitted with Bi-Xenon headlights will have a factory fitted headlight washer system. Vehicles that do not have factory headlight washers may have the covers in the bumpers but the systems were not installed. Both the windshield washer pump and headlight washer pumps share the same washer fluid tank which is located in the front left fender directly behind the wheel arch liner.

For anyone who wants to stop the headlight washers from operating, you can deactivate the headlight washers one of two ways; (1) use a VCDS or OBDII device to un-select headlight washers (2) pull the headlight washer fuse which is located in the engine compartment fuse box. The fuse can be replaced when MOT time comes around.

*Update* - As of February 2021 _*OBDeleven*_ has added a One Touch Headlight Washer App. This will effectively shut off your headlight washer jets. Be aware this may not be legal in some countries. As with all of their Apps, you have to pay credits to turn it off and again when you turn it back on.

Technical information on the windshield and headlight washer systems can be found in the workshop manuals -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs
2.1 Electrical System (A005TT01320)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

*Washer Systems - *

*Setting the Wiper Arms to Service Position*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1868531

*Removing the Wiper Arms* _This is included in the Plenum Removal How To post_
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1979747

*Replacing the Washer Fluid Container Pumps*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1470209

*How To: Repair a Headlight Washer "Alien"*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=332560

*How To: Change the Headlight Washer Frequency with VCDS*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 8#p8828978

For vehicles that do not have the factory headlight washer systems, it can be added. Headlight washers are not required for non-Bi-Xenon light systems, but in the EU, they are mandatory for any vehicle which is retrofitted to Xenon lights -

*How To: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Retrofit Headlight Washers*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1975625

.


----------

